# Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutorial



## topgear (Dec 1, 2007)

*Static Electricity in Peripherals :*

Static electricity is created when there is friction and separation between certain types of materials. When two materials are separated, a transfer of electrons takes place from one to the other. The amount of static electricity generated depends on the type of material and the amount of friction generated. Conductors like metals easily transfer electrons and get charged unlike in the case of non-conductors like plastic. When a conductor is charged, the less number of free electrons gives it the ability 
to rapidly discharge when it comes in close proximity to another conductor. For eg: Plastics generate a high amount of static electricity.

*Static Electricity in Human Body :*

Static electricity is held within our body. It happens due to a process called 
Triboelectrification. Everything surrounding us including our body is made up of atoms. The atom has a nucleus, which has protons positively charged and neutrons which are neutral. Outside the nucleus are the electrons which are negatively charged. The protons and neutrons don’t change but the electrons transfer from one atom to another. When an object touches another object with either an opposite or neutral charge, electrons flow. Static electricity is created when electrons move back and forth between atoms.

*Follow these steps when you plan to assemble a PC or hook up a particular hardware :*

1. Before installation, always store the components in anti-static bags.

2. Wear an anti-static wristband attached to a metal part of your cabinet.

   If you're unable to get an anti static wristband just touch the metal part of    your computer case while it is plugged to the AC wall socket. The static electricity will be grounded through the wall socket.

3. Hold internal parts by their edges.

N.B: *check your earthing before you install your pc and before tying the wrist band to your cabinet*


----------



## New (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

Nice...


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Man !


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, and if I may add one point, please check your earthing *before* you install your pc and *before* tying the wrist band to your cabinet


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^^ .. ya make sure of it.... 
i experienced a shock wen connectin the wrist band to da cabinet!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2007)

@ NucleusKore
Thanks for mentioning that point

& @ sam_1710
Thank you also for mentiong your personal experience


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

one more

never let ur kitty or puppy come near PC parts, they both are STATIC BOMB and can fry ur nice PC.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

You're welcome


----------



## CA50 (Dec 9, 2007)

where o get an anti-static wristband? cost plz.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

^^^To get some idea about where to get Anti Static straps look into this thread

Anti Static straps in Chennai:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74764


----------



## shan111 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

During installation, to make sure that no static elctricity has generated in my body, I always touch the motherboard's non-painted metallic parts time to time. Is this alright?


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

^^ When the psu inside the cabby is connected to power socket ( of course in off condition ) just touch the metalic part off the cabby to be static free 

Also you can take a metallic stick with your hand & touch it to the ground 

Thanks for the huge bump


----------



## easyrecognition (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

Hi. If anyone is still interested in buying ESD control devices, contact me on 0939-135-6736.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

Thanx for the valuable info..


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

one more
wear slippers while doing electrical work.....


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

WoW! What a huge bump !!!


----------



## abhiranjan kumar (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

dear friend, this was a good details for those not having electronics background.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Static Electricity Explained with Hardware Handling Precautions - A brief Tutoria*

^^ Thanks buddy.......


----------

